# Cups exits with status 99

## Jinidog

Hi,

I want to use my printer as a network-printer.

When I try to let the cups server listen to port 631 (no matter, wether I edit the config directly or use the KDE printingmanager) the other PCs are not able to see the printer.

When I try it more direct like

LISTEN 192.168.2.4:631

I cannot start the cups server.

It exits with status 99.

In the error-log I find this message:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I [02/Feb/2005:20:47:44 +0100] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
> 
> I [02/Feb/2005:20:47:44 +0100] Configured for up to 100 clients.
> ...

 

I hope someony can help.

Thanks

----------

## Jinidog

Can nobody help?

The server is able to listen to port 631, but no other PC sees it.

So I want to specify exactly which PCs should be able to see it, but there is that damn error!

----------

## Voltago

Dunno if you're still interested, but you need to edit the 'Location' section in cupsd.conf to allow other machines to access your printer. My config is for example:

```
<Location />

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1

Allow From 192.168.2.*

</Location>

```

(and no, that's not meant to be valid XML.)

I guess I made the same mistake as you when I thought that 'Listen' takes another computer's IP as an argument, but it takes one of the CUPS host's addresses/interfaces.

----------

## VsMaX

I edited cupsd.conf and still i have same error :/ only that difference i had error :

```
E [04/Sep/2006:15:46:22 +0200] StartListening: Unable to bind socket for address 7f000001:631 - Ni$

```

what means adress 127.0.0.1

----------

## STEDevil

Probably you have an incorrect IP-address somewhere, possibly in /etc/hosts as I had

See this thread for details

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3590567.html#3590567

----------

